# Dehorning after care ???



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

My two boys ( born May 07 ) were just dehorned last night by the vet ( cut out ) - he sedated them, numbed them, gave them some sort of combo shot that has tetnus in it and a few other things - and he did all this for about $20 less then a rancher had offered to do it for.

The vet said i shouldn't have to do much - but i'd feel better asking you guys too  

The one calf's horns were bigger then the others, and so now he has about a quarter-size hole in his head and you can see down into it - Should i be doing anything for this ? How long till i can't see into his head ? Will there be drainage - if so, how much, anything i should watch for ?

The other guy had fairly small horns, and no whole into his head aftwards - he also had to have a testical removed that was missed during banding - so also got a antibiotic shot - but the first calf didn't get any antibiotics - is this ok ? 

I'm hopeing you all tell me that it looks worse then it is  Thanks !


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Just make sure that they don't start bleeding again. If they do just put some blood stop on them. They'll heal quickly.

Bobg


----------



## mamalisa (Feb 1, 2004)

If there are still flies I would get screwworm spray and keep his wounds well sprayed until they heal.......we dehorned a Jersey w/6" horns in midsummer and she did well this way.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Some drainage and scabbing over may occur on the larger one, pretty normal. In two weeks they will be as good as new-sans horns.
Sounds like you recieved the services of a true professional!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

only thing else is keep them out of the rain......if they were here would not have had to worry for last 2 months....tjm


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks all ! I don't really have a way to keep them out of the rain though - they are pastured with a run-in - we don't have a barn - is this really bad ? It rained last night and should continue till Sat. !

I also meant to ask, the guy with the holes - well it goes into his sinus cavity right - i noticed aftwards and this morning you could hear what sounded like liquid when he breaths ( like a snotty nose ), but doesn't seem bothered - is this due to blood/drainage ?

The flies are gone now, if it really warms up some may come back out, the vet told me if they do to put some swat around his wounds ( but not in them ) - will this work ? He did do a very good job though i think, and it was worth every penny just for my piece of mind with the drugs they got :+) Thanks !


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

We had our cow dehorned today. She is 3. It took no time at all. He packed the holes with some gauze & sprayed them with iodine (I think). Told me to leave them alone until the packing fell out on it's own. No aftercare mentioned otherwise. He didn't give her any shots before or after. She was restrained in a chute, cut them off, cut the bleeders, packed with gauze, & turned loose. I love this vet! He has done a few buck goats for me & always does a great job.


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

My vet didn't pack the holes with anything. On Sat. i did notice some draining - it was thin liquid, and yellow ??? It looked like dark urine. We haltered him and tipped his head up so the hole was pointing down and flushed it out with warm water and just a dab of hyd. per. in it - i tryed to call the vet but couldn't get a return call. Besides the drainage, the other reason i flushed it was because there was a oat from some grain in there - not sure how it got in there, but i figured it should come out. He isn't acting sick, but doesn't want to eat with the other animals, but will eat great as long as he has his own pile - our buck bullies him a bit, and i'm sure he just doesn't want to be bumped around by anyone. 

Does this all sound normal ? The other guy is doing great - healing very fast. Thanks !


----------

